# Solved: Windows 8.1 refusing to install.



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello,

I am trying to install Windows 8.1 onto my computer.
Reminders keep asking me if i want to install 8.1 , so i thought i would try it out.
I have tried to install 8.1 three times, but everytime, it fails.
It begins with the downloading, and with that, all is fine. Then it tells me it is installing 8.1 .
It goes through the process of installing, no problem, but when it has to restart after installation, it informs me that, "Windows 8.1 has failed to install correctly, and will now restore the previous version of Windows".
I then end up with what i originally had, Windows 8.

I would like to install Windows 8.1, so can anyone tell me, why my computer is refusing this installation?

Thank you.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 20 Model 2 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3678 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6300 series Graphics, 384 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 294105 MB, Free - 235590 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi
We have worked together before - with some success


Lets see if together we can sort this out


Start with a system file check


cmd prompt with admin rights


type


sfc /scannow


I think you know - so apologies for posting how to open a cmd prompt with admin rights if that is too basic


ON 8 FROM DESKTOP press windows key
type
cmd


I know there is no where to type but as soon as you press the c
it will appear in the search box
when the words
command prompt then appear
right click and click run as admin


when the cmd window then opens it will be headed
Administrator Command Prompt


If it is headed only
Command Prompt then you have it wrong


when it is correct
type the cmd


as I said
sfc /scannow


Please post what it reports


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above 
If that system file check reports all in order please proceed as below - if it does not we will pursue that when you reply

THEN go here
http://www.toshiba.eu/innovation/generic/windows8_1-upgrade-stepbystep/

as you have a Toshiba - although the link is a generic guide it is still good advice

See especially - updating from Toshiba and updating windows - the latter always being vital before attempting the 8.1 download from the Store

*In respect of windows updates from Microsoft - preparing to upgrade to 8.1*
Get the latest critical and important updates. There are some updates you might need before you can install Windows 8.1. In most cases, the latest updates will be installed automatically using Windows Update. But if you don't have automatic updates turned on and you need to check for updates manually, or if you'd like to check to see when the latest updates were installed, you can do this from Windows Update


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

July 2014:



> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft *Windows 8.1, 64 bit*
> Processor: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 20 Model 2 Stepping 0
> Processor Count: 2
> ...


February 2015:



> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft *Windows 8, 64 bit*
> Processor: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 20 Model 2 Stepping 0
> Processor Count: 2
> ...


According to your thread history, you had Windows 8.1 64-bit in that same laptop about 7 months ago.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*My colleague Flavallee - is on the ball there - without a doubt.*

Additionally you posted on another topic


> I wonder if anyone can help. My computer takes 4 minutes and 35 seconds to load, (from powering on to the desktop), so i am thinking that some of my start-up items needs to be disabled, to help improve loading up time. However, i do not know where to begin. Is there a decent website that can explain to me, for example, in Windows Services, what can be disabled and what should not. There are other areas, such as, Scheduled Tasks, Application Services, Plug-Ins and Startup Programs that say how long they take, so i wonder if i can disable some of those too. Thanks.


which was here
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1142199-start-up-very-slow.html

ONLY some 9 days ago- which also appears to be the same computer.
Advice was offered but you never replied

If that computer is still showing that behaviour - obviously something is not correct and attempts to upgrade to 8.1 are a lost cause until it is sorted.


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry, i totally forgot about replying to the thread where my computer was starting up slow, " My computer takes 4 minutes and 35 seconds to load". I followed the advice given, and the computer now starts in under 2 minutes, after disabling some start-up items and services. Yes, the problem of slow start-up, in on the same computer as the one i want Windows 8.1 on. I will get around to marking the first problem i had as "solved", asap.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Absolutely no need to apologise. Only pointed it out so that we could start from the beginning so to speak


Which services have you disabled as doing so is UNLESS you have the knowledge a very unwise action


Also as my colleague - Flavallee - spotted - did it have 8.1 at some stage


Also I have here a homebuild triple boot 8.1, 7 and XP
8.1 from post to desktop is less than 10 seconds


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes, it did have 8.1 before. My spouse wanted to see if it was okay, because she wanted to download it on hers, when i bought her a new laptop. However, soon after 8.1 was on, my computer receved a really nasty virus, and fortunately, i had my back-up disks which i made, so i had then re-install my old settings.


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

Also, you and i did work together on a problem that this computer was having. I was extremely satisfied with your response, which resulted in my computer being fully functional.


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

These are the scan results:

"Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files, but was unable to fix some of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.Log.Note that logging is currently not supported in offline servicing scenarios.
C:\Windows\system32>Can"


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go back to cmd prompt with admin rights and copy and paste this please

* Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
*
spacing is critical so it is easier to copy and paste, rather than try and type
It uses the internet connection if necessary to download files from the Microsoft servers, so it will be quicker if you do NOT use the connection.
It may appear to hang about 8, 20 and 80% - be patient.

*Please report results*


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

These are the results:

"The restore operation completed succesfully. The component store corruption was repaired. The operation completed succesfully."


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. That is what we wanted

2. Run another system file check - hopefully it will now report - all correct no violations - or corrupt files

3. If that is the case proceed please to windows updates - Control Panel Windows updates
and as explained above ensure all critical and important updates installed including any you have previously hidden

Open *Windows Update* and check for new updates. Make sure all available updates have been installed in your computer. Also check the hidden updates by clicking on "*Restore hidden updates*" link given in left sidebar. If you find any hidden update, install it immediately.
It seems there are some important updates which are required by Windows 8.1 downloader and if it finds those updates missing in a computer, it shows the error message.
If you want, you can leave optional updates such as Bing Desktop, Silverlight, etc unchecked but make sure to install all important and critical updates.

4. Please do answer my question -


> Which services have you disabled as doing so is UNLESS you have the knowledge a very unwise action


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

Firstly, the scan reported that there were no integrity issues.

These are Start-up items that i disabled:

Adobe ARM
Bloggie Watcher Utility
Google update
HotKeys CMDS
Persistence
ToshibaAppPlace

Sceduled Tasks:
AitAgent
Avast Emergency Update
Consolidator
FamilySafetyMonitor
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser
Norton Error Analyzer
Norton Error Processor
Policy Converter
Remote Assistance Task
Scheduled Defrag
Service Station
Synaptics Touchpad Enhancements
Uninstall Device Task
Uploader
Verified Publisher Cert Store Check

Plug-ins:
Avast Shell Extension x64


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and which if any services please


ALSO do NOT yet proceed with the attempt to install 8.1 as there is more work to do - with the info I have from your last post


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

I did not disable anything else. Too complex.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. If I am right and you are using Windows Defender you should not have any trace of 
Norton 
or
Avast

AitAgent
 Avast Emergency Update
Consolidator
FamilySafetyMonitor
Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser
 Norton Error Analyzer
Norton Error Processor


If you have then these were at one time on the system and have not been correctly uninstalled.

AVAST
https://www.avast.com/en-gb/uninstall-utility

note - take care as indicated

NORTON
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us

REBOOT after running each

Then after that please proceed to the windows update procedure previously mentioned

After that please proceed to the Toshiba update procedure

After that and unless you have problems reported - with either of those please RUN a Quick scan with Defender

Unless it reports something amiss please then proceed to the attempted 8.1 update


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am not using Windows Defender. I bought Avast from online, and have been using it ever since.
I used Revo Uninstalle to remove all programs connected with Norton and Symantec, so i was surprised to find it still listed.
Are you asking me, to remove my Avast product, and use Windows Defender while this issue gets sorted?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO not at all it was just that your system spec posted on your opening post usually detects Avast
and it has not done. It has detected WD = the fact it reports that as disabled is a glitch in our utility.
I have not previously seen it NOT detect AVAST

If you do not mind me mentioning it, you should always use the purpose designed uninstaller - where it exists.

My advice is the same as posted but to still run the Norton uninstaller
and just before the attempted download of 8.1 and during its installation - ensure AVAST is completely disabled.

IMHO on 8.1 there is ONLY one AV to run that is Defender

However that is not to suggest that *you* should not stay with Avast

Please proceed with the Norton check uninstall and the updates etc.

AVAST 2015 is reported by AVAST as OK for 8.1
AVAST 2014 is NOT

A recent report suggests that even with 2015
I was fighting with a company laptop I use for the past 2 months on getting Windows 8 to upgrade to Windows 8.1. The error I was receiving happened right about when Windows restarts after you Download/Install the upgrade from the Store and it is "Applying Changes". On my machine it happens around 82% completion. I get a short blue screen, and the Windows restores to the previous version of Windows 8.
Well what I found was when I uninstalled Avast Internet Security 2015 from the computer, the install is flawless.

YOU WILL JUST HAVE TO TRY IT
IF IT DOES NOT WORK THE 8.1 upgrade
and you have the means to reinstall then I recommend the UNINSTALL prior to the upgrade and the reinstall afterwards


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, i do not know what just happened but here`s what did:
I ensurred all updates were installed, as instructed.
I then used the Norton removal program, then restated my laptop.
On loading, a message said, "please wait, configuring Windows". 
Then, it rebooted and went to the stage where Windows gets loaded onto the computer.
It did the "installing apps", and so on, and when it brought my desktop up, it was as i had it before ???
Took me by surprise.
Anyway, everything is working fine, and i believe all Norton products have been removed.
Prior to installing 8.1, if you wish for me to remove my Avast product, (to ensure a safer installation of 8.1), then please tell me.


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am signing off now, so i will check the next instructions in the morning.
Goodnight all.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is quite standard after installing certain updates


> please wait, configuring Windows


Do you have Avast 2015
or an earlier edition


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

Firstly, my Avast is 2015, however, i have uninstalled it, for now.
Secondly, once again, my computer started up this morning, just like it did yesterday, went to the stage where Windows gets loaded onto the computer.
of "installing apps", and so on, then hung there with a black screen and grey taskbar (empty), for over ten minutes. I had to manually turn the power off ( i know), and when it rebooted, my desktop came on.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please go Control Panel - windows updates - view update history 
which updates have been installed since we started the topic


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

For some reason, after four start-ups from "shut down", it seems my computer is loading properly now.
However, as requested, these are the updates recent installed, successfully.

Update for microsoft visual c ++ 2012 update 4 redistribution package kb3032622.

Windows malicious software removal tool for windows 8, 8.1 and windows server 2012 2012.

Update for windows 8 for x64-based systems kb3020338.


Update for windows 8 for x64-based systems kb2955808


Update for windows 8 for x64-based systems kb3019868


Security update for windows 8 for x64-based systems kb3004375


Security update for windows 8 for x64-based systems kb3031432


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I cannot see anything in updates that could account for this behaviour and it is certainly not explainable by anything we have done

Could you please explain a little further what you mean by this


> On loading, a message said, "please wait, configuring Windows".
> Then, it rebooted and went to the stage where Windows gets loaded onto the computer.
> It did the "installing apps", and so on, and when it brought my desktop up, it was as i had it before ???
> Took me by surprise.


As I am sure you know after certain updates have been installed - a message appears that reports - words to the effect of
Windows cannot finish the install of updates etc, until you restart the computer do you wish to restart now or later.

When you then restart the message appears - completing the install of updates DO NOT turn off your computer

and shows a progress indicator in percentage terms

After the computer again reboots that message followed by the configuring windows appears.

I am sure you must haver seen these previously.

What I am a little puzzled by is the highlight in red on the quote - it was as I had it before

*IMPORTANT*
*In view of this have you checked that Windows Defender is enabled and updated*



> Firstly, my Avast is 2015, however, i have uninstalled it, for now


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above - the situation you describe



> hen hung there with a black screen and grey taskbar (empty), for over ten minutes. I had to manually turn the power off ( i know),


could be a graphics issue

Have you been to the Toshiba site and checked for driver updates from there for YOUR laptop
especially chipset updates

YOU MAY also find that Toshiba recommends certain updates before attempting upgrade to 8.1

If you post exact model number I will look as well


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

Toshiba Satellite C855D.

and when it brought my desktop up, it was as i had it before ???
Took me by surprise. I meant, when it said, "Configuring Windows", i thought it was because of the updates, but then, my screen had a picture of a monitor in the middle, and then said, "installing apps". That is why it took me by surprise, i thought my Windows was reloading for some reason. What i meant by, "as i had it before", was because my normal desktop appeared just like it normally should.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There are many different versions of C855D
what is the rest of the number please


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have just opened the Toshiba Service Station, and i am currently downloading the Toshiba Function Key, which informs me it is necessary for Windows 8.1


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Install any Windows Store updates:


To check for updates, right-click the Windows Store tile on the Start screen, and, if the live tile is not turned on, click Turn live tile on in the commands bar at the bottom of the screen.
On the Start screen, if a number appears in the lower-right corner of the Store tile, click the store tile to open the Windows Store and install updates.
*Figure : Windows Store tile, showing updates available* 









In the Windows Store, click Updates in the upper-right corner to open a list of updates.
Click Select All, and then click Install.


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

I followed your instructions, and all 30 installs downloaded fine.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I would give it a try
the upgrade I mean


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay, i will give 8.1 another try tomorrow. Goodnight sir.


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

Once again, Macboatmaster, your valuable advice and directions has worked. My computer has accepted and installed Windows 8.1
Thank you so very very much.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am pleased
1. What are you doing regarding AVAST
2. How are you ensuring you have a full means of recovery
3. Do you want the 8.1 installation disk


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

Windows Defender, as much as i do not trust it, seems to be doing it`s job at the moment.
Would reinstalling Avast at this point, cause me any issues?
I am making back-up discs just in case.
I have no idea where i can get the 8.1 installation disk, as much as i would like to have one.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Because you are good to work with - I will provide you with the installation media free of charge - JOKE

I should say that Microsoft will
Here you are
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media

IMHO Windows Defender is the best for 8.1
I have encountered numerous problems on 8.1 with third party anti-virus programs - ranging from slow performance to updates failing - to problems with the Store.

It seems to me and I cannot prove it, but there has been ample evidence on this site from topics I have worked on that many of these third party AV`s work OK until a Windows update changes some aspect of the files and registry entries that these products monitor. It then seems that things go wrong and the only solution in many cases appears to be the uninstall and re-install of the AV

I have only ever used Defender. However I also have Malwarebytes FREE and I run a scan with that twice a week - after I have run the scan with Defender
ON both ONLY a quick scan is necessary
A full scan is only required if the quick scan finds something.

I would make a system image using the windows provided utility and a recovery drive on USB


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

I take back all the good thing`s i said about you for that "joke" lol.
No, i mean all that i said.
I can only make back-up discs at the moment, and not a recovery drive on a usb.
I too have Malwarebytes (premium), so i will use that in conjunction with Windows Defender.
Are you going to close this thread as "solved", or do i do that?
Many many thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you Ok with that download any questions please just ask
You really do need that recovery drive - although you can also use the installation media
If you create the image - on an external - THAT MUST BE CONNECTED before you boot from the recovery drive or the installation media - to be offered the option of restore to image


you do just click on the mark solved button please and best of luck with 8.1


----------



## thesnapman44 (Apr 3, 2013)

I downloaded and burned to disk, the ISO file regarding the system image. It completed successfully.
Many thanks again to you and all technicians who work at this wonderful site.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers


----------

